# Y tu cuantos años tienes?



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

Hola que tal amigos del foro, pues no esta de mas saber que los mas viejos de edad casi siempre son los mas sabios.

Pero Cuantos años tienen ustedes?

Desde que edad empezaron con la electronica?

Si les dieran a elegir una profesion, cual seria, y si fuera la electronica, por que?

Que papeles tienes que te hagan sentir grande en la electronica?



Pues yo empezare primero tengo 22 años de edad y empeze masomenos a los 13 años en la secundaria, y desde entonces me apasiono este mundo y desde entonces tengo 8 años con este facinante mundo.

y si elegiria un profecion seria sin duda alguna la electronica por que creo yo que es lo que me hace sentir que soy bueno en algo.

Tengo 2 primeros lugares estatales en concursos de electronica (cecati) en Sinaloa, Mexico, un primer lugar A nivel regional, un Segundo y un tercer lugar a nivel nacional ( el segundo en la preparatoria y el tercero en el cecati).

y mas aparte diplomas de de cursos "cursados"


----------



## Selkir (May 3, 2009)

Yo tengo 20 años, empecé sobre los 17 años a estudiar electrónica, pero me gustaba de antes, el problema era que no tenia medios para aprender por mi cuenta   

De profesión...? en cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con la electrónica jeje, pero realmente me gustaría ser técnico de sonido de directo y/o tener una empresa dedica a desarrollar aparatitos de audio, sobre todo para los músicos, ya que yo también lo soy.

Lo que me hace sentir bien dentro de la electrónica es cuando veo que hago las cosas bien, que se porque lo hago, cuando la gente te agradece el trabajo bien hecho y te vuelva a llamar la misma persona para trabajar, ayudar o lo que sea


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola ahí va mi aportación:

Yo empecé a estudiar electrónica a los 13 años, todavía no he terminado y estoy aprendiendo. Desde los 16 también tengo la suerte de ganarme la vida con ella. Ahora mismo tengo 45 años de nada (estoy hecho un chaval). En su día elegí la electrónica ya que me pareció lo más cercano y práctico a una disciplina científica (yo en realidad quería ser químico pero en mi ciudad no existían estos estudios). No me arrepiento de haber elegido esta profesión pero ahora me doy cuenta que hay otras muchas que son fantásticas.   
Lo que más me gusta de ella es pensar que haces un circuito y que este irá a parar a cientos de personas que disfrutarán con su funcionamiento o sea que aportas algo positivo a los demás.


----------



## soschorni (May 3, 2009)

Hola gente, yo empece el año pasado, y me parecio realmente imprecionante y empece a buscar y a hacer un monton de cosas. Ahora mismo, tengo 15 años. Estoy en la secundaria con preparacion TECNICA en ELECTRONICA. El año pasado tuve un estilo de introduccion nada mas.. pero para mi fue mucho mas que eso.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Pues yo a mis 13-14, y tengo 21. Aunque llevo destripando aparatos desde los 6 no fue hasta los 13 que me di cuenta que mi primo estudiaba teleco y me empezo a explicar que era un condensador y demas, me acuerdo que incluso tube una epoca en la que decia "porque no podra haber electronica sin transistores!"     

Hay muchas otras cosas que me atraen, fisica, programacion, informática, quimica... pero la electronica es mi pasion, y todo a raiz de querer saber como funcionan las cosas, despues me di cuenta de que era una herramienta muy potente y que me permitia sacarme mis cuartos.

Por desgracia soy muy mal estudiante, pero no quiero estudiar otra cosa, solo quiero ganarme la vida creando, ese es mi sueño (laboral).


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

yo creo que mi pasion en la electronica me llego cuando desarme un aparato que tenia conectado un capacitor de + a Gnd.... y mi super duda fue... ¿por que esto no esta haciendo cortocircuito?

y mi cuñado que era electrisista me explico para que servia ese capacitor y me regalo un libro de electronicaq basica, y de hay empeze con esto.


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Yo tuve la suerte de poder vivir el final de la época de la electrónica sin transistores. Solo se utilizaban válvulas de vacío. Las válvulas eran unos componentes nobles a los que no les afectaban los transitorios ni esas cosas que averían con facilidad al silicio. Además bastaba casi únicamente con agitarlas al lado de tu oreja para saber si estaban dañadas o no, ya que si lo estaban los electrodos sueltos sonaban al moverse por el tubo. Después apareció el germanio y todo se complico….


----------



## Tomasito (May 3, 2009)

Yo tengo 19 y debo haber empezado cerca de los 8 años con la electrónica, aunque es dificil acordarse porque fue hace mucho tiempo.. Lo que sí me acuerdo es que hice mi primer radio de AM con un transistor de Germanio a los 11 años


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 3, 2009)

Yo tengo 19 años, la verdad empecé a los 9 años con un libro de electrónica básica que me regalaron para mi cumpleños y de ahí no he parado. Todos los años me propongo aprender algo nuevo por más dificil que sea y la verdad hasta ahora me ha hido bien.
Este año me recibo de técnico electromecánico con 3 especializaciones y voy a estudiar ingeniería en electrónica.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hemp
> 
> Yo tuve la suerte de poder vivir el final de la época de la electrónica sin transistores. Solo se utilizaban válvulas de vacío. Las válvulas eran unos componentes nobles a los que no les afectaban los transitorios ni esas cosas que averían con facilidad al silicio. Además bastaba casi únicamente con agitarlas al lado de tu oreja para saber si estaban dañadas o no, ya que si lo estaban los electrodos sueltos sonaban al moverse por el tubo. Después apareció el germanio y todo se complico….



Yo me referia (sabiendo lo que se hoy) a electronica sin componentes activos, se de las valvulas hace mucho tiempo, desde que me dedique a mirar historia de la electronica, pero como ya he comentado en otros post, las valvulas son como las bombillas vs LEDs, no hay nada que pueda las valvula y que no pueda los transistores, otra cosa es la complejidad del circuito.

Hara no mucho, unos 4 años, estaba en un local de ensallo (de musica) con unos amigos, uno de ellos fardaba de que tenia un amplificador con "sonido megasuperguayvalvular", yo le dije que imposible, que ya no se usaban valvulas para nada, le explique que tenian 2 años de vida util, que se fundian, que pesaban un cojon, que no soportaban sacudidas, que se calentaban, que no rendian perfectamente hasta que no estubieran calientes... a lo que cojio y me abrio una ventana del amplificador echa para enseñar las valvulas, me quede asi   

Luego me di cuenta que el mercado actual de valvulas se reduze a 2 sectores: A distorsiones de guitarra electrica (por cuestion de simpleza de circuiteria, y por ende costes) y a gente que se ha quedado con la copla de haze 40 años de que suenan mejor las valvulas que los primeros transistores. Haze poco (un mes) descubri que tambien se usan pre's en estudios de grabacion pequeños por la relaccion calidad precio, pero por mi cuenta las valvulas estan muertas, solo subsistiran para ignorantes que aun sigan con esa copla antes mentada (muchos en el mundo del rock/metal), yo la verdad prefiero un amplificador de sicilio que se pueda mover sin miedo a que se casque una "bombilla"  y que sepa que me va a durar mas de 2 años funcionando (y eso que no toco).

P.D.: ¿porque te las acercabas a escucharlas? ¿no eran tranparentes?


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> P.D.: ¿porque te las acercabas a escucharlas? ¿no eran tranparentes?



Eran valvulas para no videntes    




Fuera de broma:  Si un electrodo hace mal contacto es un test practico. Aunqque no significa que si no hace ruido este sana


----------



## cevollin (May 3, 2009)

pues yo tengo 20 años soy de mexico y empese como desde los 14 años en esto de la electronica he concursado en 2 ocaciones en una ocacion no sacamos ningun lugar y en la segunda sacamos 3 lugar en creacion de prototipo didactico  jajaja aunque dejenme decirles que se como crear algunos inventillos pero de reparacion de televisores radios etc no tengo idea aunque si se como comprovar algunos componentes se me dificulta la medicion de componentes cuando dicho componente esta conectado en el circuito impreso


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 3, 2009)

tengo 24, cumplo 25 el 7 de mayo, empece a la tierna edad de 11 añines, pero toda la infancia la pase desarmando juguetes, para ver que tenian adentro. en la secundaria soldaba mejor que los de ultimo año, estando yo en primero, y todo por toquetear cosas que no debia. elegiria la electronica sin dudas, ya que deja buena plata si se sabe laburar y no se abusa de los clientes, cosa de que vuelvan. ademas no tenes que andar hombreando bolsas en el puerto, jeje, solo sentarte tranquilito en tu silla, o sea, perfecto para mi que soy bien pachorra

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 3, 2009)

Ups... creo que soy de los que comenzo mas temprano...  ops: 

Yo debi comenzar por los 9 o 10 años con la electronica, todo por culpa de mi padre que me regalo un jugete para aprender electronica (era un protobard gigante y las piezas venian encapsuladas en plastico transparente para poder agarrarlas con seguridad y al mismo tiempo ver el componente), se aprendia desde encender un foquito limitando la corriente con una resistencia hasta un transmisor FM que se podia escuchar en un radio convencional, pero la gota que derramo el vaso fue un organo que hice y resulto desafinado, cambiando las resistencias de lugar para "afinarlo" acabe con el juego y mis experimentos , asi que siempre me quedo la duda de por que lo queme con solo cambiar unas resistencias de lugar... 

Despues fue una Conmodore 16 que siempre quise aprender de que modo podia conectar con el mundo exterior para que hiciera algo desde el teclado... (que dias aquellos   )

Actualmente tengo 32 y la electronica y unir la computadora con el mundo exterior sigue siendo mi pasion...


----------



## saiwor (May 3, 2009)

yo tengo 17 años...
Yo empezé a los 10 años desarmando todo que funcionaba con pilas, jeee 
Cuando posee mas empeño fue en la secundaria empeze por armar cualquier proyecto e me iva bien.....
una vez se ocurio esto: hacer una alarma con una sirena de 90w de 12v, ponerle una fuente de 300mA jeeeee conectarle la sirena con cablicillos jaaa lo probe se calento la fuente y calento tambien los cablecillos... jaaa que tonteria he hecho de haberme dado cuenta despues...... 
Actualmente me va mal en la electronica, hace unos meses atras armee un sistema de alarma casi con todo, lo probee tenia fallas era n dolor de cabeza.... jee
ahora sigo con eso de alarma.... no se cuando lo acabaree.
Para este me propuesto aprender a programar pics y visual basic..

Lo que he aprendido mas la electronica fue en internet como también a este pagina.

Gracias.
Saludos! colegas...


----------



## mauricioh (May 3, 2009)

HOla!muy buenas historias!yo empece a los 12 ya que estudio un una escuela tecnica , a los 12 años me enseñaron a hacer placas y arme mi primer circuito!un fotocontrol!ja re copado estuvo!ahy me empeso a interesar!hoy tengo 16 y ya e reparado varios televisores!asi que puedo decir que... me gano $$ para seguir estudiando!aparte que todabia tego mucho por aprender!ja saludos y sigan contando sus historias!

p.d:mi primera explosion con los tableros de conexiones domiciliar!jaja como olvidar eso!


----------



## FBustos (May 3, 2009)

Hola, yo empece en febrero del año pasado (2008) cuando se me ocurrió desarmar un equipo musical; todo esto para poder sacar el integrado de potencia, y como es de esperar, lo saqué pero despues no me funcionó y  me puse a aprender todo lo que pude. Ahora estoy en 2do año de ingenieria electrica, me cambié de ingenieria civil (llegue hasta 2do año). No me arrepiento nada de nada en el cambio que hice.


----------



## deniel144 (May 3, 2009)

hola yo tengo 19 empeze como a los 16 con la electronica derechamente ( en ese tiempo me di cuenta que era mi 2º hobby), ya que siempre me facinaba los circuito, recuerdo lo primero que desarme cuando chico (10 -11 años) fue un multimetro analogico desde hay me viene interesando pero en practica dede los 16


----------



## DMag00 (May 4, 2009)

Hola; en mi caso yo comence a los 19; ahora tengo 25 estudiando electronica y automatización, en mi vida nunca imagine estudiar electronica, es más, comence con esto de la electronica porque no me quedo de otra; era eso o perder otro año de mi vida sin estudiar; ahora no me arrepiento; aun asi termine la carrera como el segundo de la generación; y aunque no me gustaba del todo siempre me decian que lo que llegaba a realizar siempre estaba bien porque al recibir o encontrarme frente a un proyecto siempre tengo una respuesta aceptable a pesar de mi corto periodo en estudio de electronica creo que no soy tan malo; debo admitir que me costo demasiado aprender y aun ahora me cuesta pero lo logre con esfuerzo y dedicación, gracias a mis compañeros que me tuvieron paciencia al tratar de enseñarme; aun ahora aun sigo investigando y estudiando todo lo que me encuentre de electronica; porque ahora ya me gusta.

Actualmente estudiando ingenieria en mecatronica, y aunque tampoco me gusta al 100% soy el primero de la clase,
Lo que siempre quise estudiar es ingenieria en sistemas computacionales, de hecho planeo estudiarla cuando termine con la que tengo actualmente ahora que he descubierto que todo lo que he estudiado se relaciona y he visto algunas las maravilla que se pueden realizar.

Y la experiencia no se mide por la edad; sino por lo problemas que resuelves y aprendes.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo tengo 16 años ya casi 17 (2 de mayo),empece en esto de la electronica hace poco,como 3 años.Pero desde niño me gustaba desarmar y experimentar con foquitos (que despues descubri que no se llamaban "foquitos" si no LEDs),antes mis "superproyectos" consistian en conectar un motor a una pila y ponerle un switch, con el tiempo fui recolectando aparatos descompuestos para sacarles los motores y LEDs, despues me compre my cautin y ahi empezo todo, a los aparatos les quitaba los condensadores, resistencias,etc(sin saber para que servian).Ya fue cuando entre a la secundaria cuando me interezo de profundo la electronica y lo que habia recolectado durante mi niñez lo utilice para mis primeros proyectos, despues entre a la preparatoria y entendi mas como  funcionan las cosas y aqui estoy.

Nota: Estoy estudiando Maquinas con Sistemas Automatizados (carrera tecnica)


----------



## lovecom45 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahora mismo tengo 19, y casi parecido a ti me gusta sacar los componentes de los aparatos que no funcionan o ya no usan, ultimamente me he desarmado monitores que estaban buenos pero tenían fallas pequeñas (jejejeje). 

Muchas cosas me la enseñó mi padre, que es  el que me  ha inculcado la electrónica.

Igual con mis "inventos" de poner pilas y motores pero con pulsadores.

Próximamente entraré en la carrera de Ingeniería Eléctrica y Electrónica.
 ¡ARRIBA LOS ELECTRONES !          
jejejejeje


----------



## PEBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Nunca sabes que cosas te encontraras en un aparato descompuesto o como dices con "fallas pequeñas" jaja, muchas veces di ese pretexto "hay mamá, ya ni servia"


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

aunque no lo crean tengo 17 años y empeze con la electronica desde que tengo memoria, mi viejo me regalaba "kits de electronica" que compraba en electronica liniers y me los regalaba para cumpleaños, asi aprendi a quemar mcuhas cosas hasta los 5 años y despues empeze a aprender mas y mas de la electronica mientras iba aprendiendo matematica. Si tendria un trabajo seria dueño de una plata de montaje de robots y es porq los robots combinan todo lo que me gusta (electronica, logica, mecanica, hidraulica, neumatica, informatica, etc)


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Tengo 21 años, empeze con la electronica a los 18 años justo con la universidad, pero me interese por el tema cuando lleve una radio al tecnico y el la abrio en mi delante y empezo a revisar la placa y demas. Me pregunte ¿Acaso eso es posible? jajajaja. Y desde entonces.

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL


cHauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

29 años y me enseñe a conectar un motor con una pila desde los 7 años y desde ahi empezo la interminable búsqueda de porque funcionan las cosas.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo 35 y desde bién pequeño el fenomeno eléctrico me ha llenado de curiosidad e intriga. La electrónica es la culminación a tantas inquietudes...saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 14, 2010)

hola, tengo 19 años y desde que aprendí a agarrar un destornillador me interesó la electrónica.. mucha curiosidad me llevo a estudiar la tecnicatura y ahora a cursar la facultad (empiezo hoy)
Deseenme exitos jej

pablo


----------



## Electronec (Mar 15, 2010)

Mucha suerte y éxito, Pablo.

Saludos.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 15, 2010)

Tengo 26 años....

La electrónica me llamo la atención desde pequeño, conectar un motor, un foquito, pero mas en forma como a los 15-16 años.  Y ya bien como a los 18.

En cuanto a la informática empeze con las PC como a los 6 años.


----------



## mOqqO (Mar 21, 2010)

facilito 
esto me empeso a interesar desde que  tenia como dos años  pero no fue hasta los dies cuando logre hacer mi primer robot que usaba pilas *Y* a los doce el primero con poleas que logro caminar  haora tengo catorce y e echo absolutamente  todo lo que me e propuesto (no solo en electronica ni robotica )

ise una ciudad inteligente de seguidores de linea  que se detienen en un cruze si van a chocar *Y* deja que uno pase *Y* luego sige ( sin ningun tipo de Pic ) & casi todo lo que se fue por puro interes 
sin haber leido casi nada


----------



## sento87 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yo tengo 23 años siempre me ha interesado la electricidad de hecho, hice el ciclo de 4 años de electricidad y ahora estoy en 2º de ingeniería eléctrica, ahora en segundo tengo una asignatura, electrónica, que siempre me había llamado la atención pero a sido ahora cuando a levantado toda mi curiosidad.

Mi padre es un apasionado de la electrónica y tengo varias fuentes de alimentación hechas por el por casa, y ahora me estoy dedicando a desmontarlas y sanearlas por que esas fuentes tendrás unos 30 años. y me acabo de comprar mi primera protoboard.

Me está dando fuerte.
Pero como leía unos post por ahí, lo que me da un dolor de cabeza increíble son los transistores, que no los pillo.

Un saludo!


----------



## pinkyscreamo (Jun 28, 2010)

hola, soy de perú, tengo 17 años y estoy estudiando la carrera de ing. mecatrónica..bueno pues mi padre es tecnico en electronica..y desde muy pequeño yo jugaba a "trabajar" con mi papa..practicamente era su socio XD..en mi adolescencia acompañaba a mi padre al taller según yo para ayudarle a reparar los camiones que el tenía..me gustaban ambas cosas..electrónica y mecánica..por eso me decidí por mecatrónica..recién voy en el primer semestre(o acá en perú se les dice "ciclo") peró se que esta es mi carrera^^..bye!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> 29 años y me enseñe a conectar un motor con una pila desde los 7 años y desde ahi empezo la interminable búsqueda de porque funcionan las cosas.



Chumpas!! es algo raro pero bue......................

sip yo tambien algo asi como me inicie transformando un carrito normal de esos que ni engranajes tienen solo giran(valga la redundancia) y le adapte a lo mero macgiver(el clasico de chicle y un clip)mero mas no igual, especificamente con una liga y un motorcito electrico y un switch suena ridiculo ahora pero me costo entender esa primera vez que era eso tan raro que ahora se es una bateria, y que funcion tenia un switch y un motorcito como se imaginaran me quede cuando vi que al juntar las puntas de la pila con las puntas del motor este giraba fue algo celestial para mi en aquel entonces y pues bueno logre armar el circuito clasico de bateria + switch + motor dc, bueno fue en aquel entonces para un proyecto de Artes Industriales, donde realmente fue que me decide por seguir un estudio formal de este vicio de la electronica saludos!

HADES


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 29, 2010)

tengo 27 y aún sé que no sé nada,yo empece mas tarde como a los 15,siempre me llamo la atención y la curiosidad de saber como funcionaban los equipos internamente,poco a poco ahi vamos avanzando,esto me gusta ya que despues de un descalabro en otra escuela en la que estuve (por problemas con reglamento) insisto con esto y me voy a otra y ahora soy aspirante a ingresar a la UAM de Azcapotzalco en ing electrónica jaja
saludos


----------



## jorger (Jun 29, 2010)

Mm que raro, nunca llegué a postear aquí .
Actualmente tengo 17 años.Mi gusto de la electrónica vino a raiz de un primer gusto por la electricidad.
Todo esto comenzó cuando tenía 7-8 años ( no recuerdo bien).Estaba en un parque 'paseando' y entre unos arbustos encontré un motor de videocasetera no muy bien conservado (por aquél entonces no tenía ni idea de que era esa 'cosa').

Le pregunté a mi padre qué era y a partir de ahí me empezó a interesar la electricidad, más concretamente el electromagnetismo y el tema de motores eléctricos.Todo aparato que tenía motor lo desmontaba para ver como éra jaja (que recuerdos) 
A los 14-15 años fue cuando verdaderamente me empezó a interesar la electrónica..y ya veis.. hasta el dia de hoy sigo con el tema .

Qué hubiera pasado si no me hubiera encontrado aquél motor?
No quiero ni pensarlo .

Un saludo.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 29, 2010)

Muy buenas historias, 
tengo 26 anos, soy ingeniero en electronica y empece con las revistas de Saber Electronica. Trabajo hace 4 anos y ahora estoy trabajando en Israel. Este es un pais para ingenieros, la tecnologia esta muy desarrollada y el trabajo es muy bueno. Hay muchisimas empresas de ing. elec. aca, de todas las grandes empresas. Yo trabajo en una empresa chica.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tengo 15 años (soy de diciembre) y el primer contacto con "esto" fue a los 5 años, con un juego de electricidad; _Electrogenio_ se llamaba. Más adelante llegó un juego de 45 experimentos de electrónica que aún veo rotando 90º a la derecha mi cabeza. Muchas cosas no las entendía, pero ahora sí. Luego llegó un entrenador e electrónica digital que hoy voy comprendiendo para qué sirve. Por medio la comunión y llegó una mesa de mezclas _Acoustic Control_ DM-500 y me metí con el sonido. Ya en la ESO llegaron los inventos, como el autorradio de mi pueblo, o la instalación eléctrica de una nave que tiene mi padre, o un sensor de encendido automático de un aparato a 220 V con un sensor de puerta mediante relés autoalimentados y un trafo de móvil como fuente, o integrar una fuente de un radiocasette roto en un ampli de juguete con potencia (el rectificador de cosecha propia). Ahora llego a más y tengo un equipo de sonido montado en condiciones y me he peleado con equipos de luces y sonidos en mi colegio y en el pueblo y también me peleo con ATX. También la vitrocerámica y la caldera viejas fueron destripadas por mí. 

Josefe17


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 7, 2010)

mmmmm hace rato vengo siguiendo este foro, se puede decir que desde que comenzó o nose .. Eso fue hace ya como 7 a 6 años, todavía nose porque no he comentado mucho, no importa debe ser porque no entendía ni entiendo diagramas que por ahi publican o diseñan... Mi interes comenzó fue en el audio, hice un tecnico para audio y tv, del cual no recoemindo nada, no entendía ni explicaban nada.... y nada miraba la electrónica como algo de selectos... Ya fue al terminar mi bachillerato donde pensé que carajos iba a seguir estudiando, y pues me gustó la ingeniería de las telecomunicaciones, porque es lo que mezcla todo lo que me gusta, programación(cualquier lenguaje), R.F, electronica análoga y digital, y procesamiento de la cual ahora me enamoro... Actualmente tengo 20 años y nada por 6 semestres de la Universidad.

Diseños tengo poquitos, propios propios poquitos digamos 3 a 4.. Pero bueno se va mejorando


----------



## raxije (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola, tengo 20 años y empecé a relacionarme con la electrónica en el 2007 cuando empecé el secundario industrial. Igualmente desde siempre me interesaron las máquinas en cuanto a su funcionamiento. Antes de empezar a estudiar electrónica mi preferencia era la electromecánica, pero al ver que casi todas las máquinas tienen algún componente electrónico, pensé: Uh! si aprendo electrónica en la secundaria después cuando empiece en la universidad a estudiar mecánica voy a tener una base de conocimiento más amplia para desarrollarme mejor. Pero luego al inmiscuirme en circuitos y hojas de datos y manuales me termine convenciendo de que esto es mil veces mejor, y ahora me inscribí para Ingeniería Electrónica.

Y propongo al creador de este thread que coloque una encuesta así podríamos conocer nuestro rango de edad.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2010)

Tengo 45 tacos y creo que soy un robot experimental   , 
Saludos.


----------



## kay (Jul 10, 2010)

Yo tengo 16 y empese mas menos desde los 8 años a meterme en el tema de la electronica con  esos autitos de jugete que abia que estarlos persigendo por que traian un cable mas o menos de un metro , y un dia me pregunte que pasaria si le pongo mas pilas andaba soplao el auto como con 8 pilas , y en ese momento me intereso la electronica , aora de hecho lo estoi estudiando


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 10, 2010)

hola a todos, en verdad es muy interesante conocer las primeras experiencias que tuvieron cada uno de ustedes y que marcaron y trazaron el camino hacia la electronica y demas campos afines... bueno pues yo tengo 22 años y empece como a los 12 en el taller de electricidad automotriz con mi tio (pasando llaves y demas herramientas), todavia cursaba el colegio y las matematicas ya eran mi pasion; para entrar a decimo grado debia escoger la modalidad y como ya llevaba 4 años en el taller sin duda alguna elegi electricidad y electronica; me gradue del colegio como mejor bachiller tecnico en elctricidad y electronica en el 2006 y actualmente estudio ingenieria electronica (pasé a octavo semestre) y cada dia me enamoro mas de esta carrera. bueno y el taller lo visito cada sabado que tenga tiempo o en vacaciones; ahora soy yo quien le  enseño a mi tio algunas cosas basicas de electronica y de electricidad que el no sabia ya que aprendio empiricamente (aunque es muy bueno en ello)...


saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 11, 2010)

Tengo 27 años, casi 28 (Cumplo en septiembre, acepto regalos caros ) y me inicie en la electrónica luego de ver a mi papá desarmando la TV de la casa... Actualmente soy "multiusos" pues aunque estudie sistemas y me especialice en diseño y programación web, cosa que casi no ejerso, me dedico a las reparaciones electronicas, a fabricar uno que otro amplificador, instalacion de redes de PC, instalo camaras de seguridad, instalaciones electricas de construccion, alta tension y alumbrado publico, baño y paseo perros, cuido niños, hago pasteles de cumpleaños, limpio casas, lavo ropas y lo que salga jejeje... Saludos


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

Yo tengo 16 años años.... ingresé al foro en agosto de este año (todavia tenia 15... soy de septiembre)... conocí este mundo por mi abuelo, ya que a el le encanta este tipo de cosas, queria estudiar esto o diseño grafico, pero terminé de convencerme cuando ayudé a mi tío a reparar mi Xbox 360, me sentí realizada y decidí estudiar esto, estoy en cuarto bachillerato, aun faltan dos años y todavia no se si seguire en esta misma carrera(nadie sabe lo que puede pasar)


----------



## kikekike (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola compañeros, tengo 15 años, empece a estudiar electronica por mi cuenta hace un año, por suerte este año he podido escoger,una asignattura (tecnologia) que tiene tres temas de electronica. Espero apreder cada dia mas y mas.


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola colegas!!! yo tengo 30 años, soy de quilmes, desde los 8 años ya andaba con cablecitos, pilas, motorcitos, reparando algun que otro prolongador, y ahora estoy dedicado a full a la electronica.
pero ahora tambien tengo ganas de hacer una revista de electronica. el problema es juntar gente "cerca" de buenos aires, porque hay gente de todo el mundo. y ver que se puede ya que no debe ser muy facil.
si alguien se quiere sumar, muy bienvenido sera.
Abrsos a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2010)

Yo tengo 38....

Desde antes de nacer hice mi primer circuito.... estoy por desarrollar la nave que viajara a travez de portales en el tiempo..... 

naaaaaaaaaaa... mentira se muy poco!!!  desde que recuerdo me ha gustado eso de la automatización y robotica, hasta ahora que ya es mas o menos sencillo aprender y conseguir los componentes me decidí a quemar bichos de esos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 7, 2010)

naci en 1970 el primero de noviembre, recien cumpli un año más. dentro de dos años vuelvo a cumplir dos!!!

Y desde los diez me entro la curiosidad por la electrónica, apropósito rompa las cosas para ver como funcionaban. Y eso era, funcionaban. 
Click..


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. Bueno yo tengo 37 años y actualmente la electrónica es mi cable a tierra de todods los dias. Empece con esto a los 10 años mas o menos, en realidad no recuerdo bien, lo que si recuerdo que es que un vúmetro de la revista PABLIN fue mi primer proyecto ensamblado en regletas (nada de PCB). Mi padre tecnico electrónico y tecnico radio reparador (que estudió por carta) fue mi mejor maestro. Mucha paciencia a la hora de soldar me decia, nunca enchufes nada sin revisra todo dos veces! otra sabia recomendación. Pero bueno, son ahora muy buenos recuerdos. 
Tecnico electromecánico y varios proyectos en la secundaria seguieron introduciéndome mas a la electrónica. 
Luego vino la facultad, Ing. electromecánica y ahi ya las cosas cambian. Electronica 1 y 2, electronica de potencia, teoria fundamental de circuitos, etc. etc. etc.... y No es una ingenieria en electronica pero las bases son buenas.
Por último un master en mantenimiento industrial quiso alejarme de la electrónica pero NO pudo. 
Luego vino el trabajo y la planta fabril donde trabajo. Ahora la electroncia SI es un hoby y por supuesto MI PASION junto a mi familia.

Un abrazo a todos y es un verdadero placer compartir este foro con todos ustedes.

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 7, 2010)

Me doy cuenta que la mayoría tuvo a alguien que les sirvió de guia, o modelo. Yo siempre experimente solo. Y así me iba, quemando cosas y luego hechandole la culpa a la garantía!! jejej.

Click..


----------



## BKAR (Oct 24, 2011)

no saben la alegría que tuve cuando hice una simple linterna cuando era niño...jaja.. sabia que en los cablecitos corria una extraña energia cuando le ponias una AAA q hacia que se prendiera el foquito controlado un botoncito..
mi papá dice que era muy curioso...
me iba bine en matemáticas y me gustaba el taller de electricidad en mi colegio
...tengo 18 ...llevo 2 años estudiando la carrera...


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

yo tengo 49 , me gusta la electronica ,siempre descubro que me falta algo por aprender , en todo sentido


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 31, 2011)

17 recién cumplidos.

Empece a base de pilas, luces y coches de juguetes.
Actualmente estoy en 2º de bach y hago mis cositas por hay. Arreglo cosas a amigos y familiares


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Yo tengo 22 años casi 23...empecé hace muchos años, creo que a los 14...y bueno de aprender nunca se deja!


----------



## ETTORE (Nov 4, 2011)

Yo tengo 24 años, mi primer contacto con la electronica fue en quinto año de primaria, a los 11 años, despues a los 13 me hicieron una cirugia plastica, estuve en recuperacion no podia salir a jugar, asi que para distraerme hacia sistemas de cableado para mis camioncitos y se iluminaran, con sus pilas AAA, se veia chistoso, de ahi, entre a la secundaria no vi casi de electronica, hasta que entre a los 15 años a la preparatoria, estudie en un cbtis (Centro de bachillerato tecnologico industrial y servicios), la carrera tecnica de electronica, tuve 3 maestros muy buenos en su area, solo dos fueron los mejores, uno tenia un postgrado en mecatronica, muy inteligente, el otro ingeniero en electronica, muy detallista para el diseño de circuitos en protoboard y en pcb, nos exigia mucha limpieza y estetica en nuestros trabajos, aprendi mucho de ellos, lo cual me formo muy bien a la hora de entrar a estudiar ingenieria mecatronica


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 3, 2012)

yo empece a los 8 o 9 años aproximadamente, comece por desarmar todo lo que funcionaba a pilas o baterias.. luego a los 12 y a empece a tratar de armar cosas con transformadores y a desarmar y descuartizar las radios y tvs y todo lo que no funcionaba y que tenian en un rincon mis familiares..je
primero fue todo por curiosidad pero luego a los 16 empecé a apacionarme por la electronica y la electricidad.. a los 18 estudie una carrera a distancia que este año lo estoy terminando, tengo 21 años..
arme varios proyectos y repare algunos aparatos electronicos mios.. pero la verdad m da un poco de miedo para abrir mi taller de electronica, ya que hay que reparar aparatos agenos y no quiero meter la pata...je


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 3, 2012)

yo tengo 22 años, mi primer contacto con la electronica fue cuando tenia 7 años

con los foquitos de las lamparas de 2 baterias, y despues con los leds, que adecir verdad no sabia por que de un lado si prendia y conectandolo alreves no . desarmaba carritos de pilas
y cosas asi
ya con 8 o 9 años hacia mis ventiladores con motorcitos

ami me gusta la electronica. 
y nunca paro de aprender


----------



## elbausa (Feb 3, 2012)

yo tengo 18 años y desde que tengo uso de razón siempre me ha gustado la electrónica siempre desarmaba mis juguetes para ver como funcionaban hice un  pequeño curso de electrónica a los 13 años de edad y a los 16 inicie mi carrera técnica y ya estoy apunto de terminarla en mi caso se cumple eso que el alumno supero al maestro =) y me encanta la electrónica


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 7, 2012)

pues yo todavia no supero al maestro. por que no tengo un maestro
en la secundaria. tome clases de electronica. pero el maestro solo cmpraba los kits y nos los vendia
nunca nos enseño a crear proyctos en protoboard, y menos a entender un esquematico
de la secundaria donde ibamos yo el de 2do grado era el mas listo, en la electronica
los demas no sabian ni como conectar un cable. muchas veces hicieron cortos circuitos en la
toma de corriente electrica, y quemando sus kits jajaja olia pero bien feo. me gustaba el olor de juguetes ajenos quemandose jajaja


----------



## jjra (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola. Pues yo empezé con un poco de electrónica a los 2 o 3 años , jugando con el tester de mi padre, y haciendo circuitos sencillos con una batería, un interruptor y una bombilla o un motor. Mas tarde llegaron los cargadores de batería, yo no duraba con cada uno mas de 2 semanas, los quemaba . Luego me compraron un kit con un integrado, unas cuantas resistencias, condensadores, bobinas y un librito, con eso aprendí mas cosas. Ahora tengo ¡¡¡13 años!!!, y en este momento es cuando mas me he aficionado a este tema, ya uso los 555, transistores, transformadores de hasta 25 A a 12 V, diodos, flyback's de TV... Y últimamente estoy con hacer con un pequeño subwoofer, (será pequeño, pero es la leche), meterle un ampli de 5w, un filtro pasabajos hecho a mano, excepto el capacitor, y poner encima de el sub, un altavoz normal, aparte, meterle a la caja unas pilas recargables y así está listo para llevarselo a cualquier lado.

Un saludo


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

13 años!!!jjra?! saludos, yo conocí al 555 cuando tenia 16,y me siento viejo cuando personas como tu
ya están metidos en este mundo...


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 12, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Hola. Pues yo empezé con un poco de electrónica a los 2 o 3 años , jugando con el tester de mi padre, y haciendo circuitos sencillos con una batería, un interruptor y una bombilla o un motor. Mas tarde llegaron los cargadores de batería, yo no duraba con cada uno mas de 2 semanas, los quemaba . Luego me compraron un kit con un integrado, unas cuantas resistencias, condensadores, bobinas y un librito, con eso aprendí mas cosas. Ahora tengo ¡¡¡13 años!!!, y en este momento es cuando mas me he aficionado a este tema, ya uso los 555, transistores, transformadores de hasta 25 A a 12 V, diodos, flyback's de TV... Y últimamente estoy con hacer con un pequeño subwoofer, (será pequeño, pero es la leche), meterle un ampli de 5w, un filtro pasabajos hecho a mano, excepto el capacitor, y poner encima de el sub, un altavoz normal, aparte, meterle a la caja unas pilas recargables y así está listo para llevarselo a cualquier lado.
> 
> Un saludo



13 años, como mi hermano... y yo con 17 ya. Eso sí, no te apartes del buen camino, que los profes de la ESO están para rebozar croquetas de lo rallados que están...


----------



## locovalvular (Feb 22, 2012)

llego ultimo.. tengo 15 yendo para los 16 ya, y mi locura por la electronica y electricidad empezo a los 6 años cuando me dio una descarga una videocassetera... desde ahi no pare mas hasta descubrir el maravilloso mundo "a valvulas" y la radio-aficion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

antes tenia como 38 y deje de contar y ya no me acuerdo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

vos contas los años para que la parca no te encuentre hijuna


----------



## renanvinicius (Mar 23, 2012)

tengo 19 ya para 20 empece en esto desde pequeño desmontando y arreglando ordenadores con mi hermano (tendría unos 8 o 9 años)
después mi inquietud empezó a crecer y como en la eso no iba a clase(pasaba de estudiar) pos me apunte a un modulo del pqpi(había gente que ni si quiera había tocado un ratón!!). ahora estoy acabando el grado medio de telecomunicaciones(nueva electrónica. junta electricidad teleco electrónica y informática y te lo dan así de sopetón!) y hoy estoy ya haciendo las practicas en empresas!


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 23, 2012)

44 años de edad y aproximadamente como 20 años en el fascinante mundo de la electronica, bendiciones en Cristo Jesus, que Jehova guarde y guie sus caminos


----------



## Kmt5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yo tengo 13 años, y empecé más o menos con 6 años, ya que en mi familia todo el mundo le gusta la electronica, lo primero que hice fue un emisor de onda corta. Luego me dio por hacer amplificadores de audio y demás y así es como empecé. También hice mi primera bobina de tesla a los 9 años.


----------



## eduardose (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola soy Eduardo.. Actualmente tengo 20 años, a los 13 años me comenzó a interesar el mundo de la electrónica, como todos empece con el motor cito y la pila.! Jeje A los 16 años entre en un curso de Técnico en reparación de Radio y TV.. hay fue donde me gusto muchísimo mas la electrónica, a esa edad ya comencé a armar mis primeros amplificadores de audio, y hasta hoy una infinidad de circuitos.. Actualmente trabajo en lo que es reparación de equipos de Audio/Vídeo y electrodomésticos en general.. ja y como siempre tratando de aprender aun mas.. En Verdad No se q seria mi vida sin la electrónica.!!  Un Mundo Fascinante.!!!!


----------



## flacojuan (Jul 9, 2012)

hayyy que recuerdos aquellos... cuando conectaba los audifonos a la red de 110V.....
pero ya no lo hago..... claro por que no veo ninguno por alli. naaa actualmente tengo 33 y desde los 17 aprox estoy en este mundo. saludos....vamos fogo animate no te vi por alli....


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 2, 2012)

50 recien cumplidos ..................... ¿¿¿¿¿¿ o mas????..... no me acuerdo!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 5, 2014)

Foros de Electrónica dijo:
			
		

> Advertencia: no se han publicado mensajes en este tema desde hace más de 6 MESES.
> 
> A menos que estés seguro que realmente deseas responder, por favor considera mejor crear un nuevo tema.





			
				Quico dijo:
			
		

> Anda, nomás una vez, que te cuesta, nomas unas cuantas letritas, anda sí no seas cobarde, anda, siiiii???





> Hola que tal amigos del foro



Hola! 



> Pero Cuantos años tienen ustedes?



Tengo 18 años y medio (soy del 2 de julio, prácticamente medio año).



> Desde que edad empezaron con la electronica?



Pues tuve mis primeros contactos desde hace como 10 años, pero comencé a aprender desde que iba en la secundaria, ahí aprendi a usar mi primer transistor y mi primera protoboard, que por cierto, ahorita está con quemaduras de 3er y 4to grado.

Comencé como muchos, desarmando cositas, la clásica pila con la lamparita y el motorcito, después fue aprender y conocer el 555, el 386 y creo de ahí se definió el área en el que hasta ahorita sigo, la electrónica analógica.

Ya fuí aprendiendo bien desde hace unos 4 o 5 años me parece, apenas diseñando circuitos desde el año pasado.



> Si les dieran a elegir una profesion, cual seria, y si fuera la electronica, por que?



Bueno, por algo estoy en el foro, no? esto creo que lo traigo en la sangre, viene de familia eso, pues apenas me contaron que parientes un tanto lejanos también se dedican a la electrónica, reparación más que nada, también soy de esos que desearían tener un sonido, ser sonidista vamos, también, mi papá y otros parientes fueron una pequeña agrupación que cantaba en los bailes y tenían su equipo de sonido, y pues otros que son sonidistas solamente.



> Que papeles tienes que te hagan sentir grande en la electronica?



Hasta ahorita ninguno, pues no he estudiado en una escuela, todo a base de libros en la web y el foro. Llegando al grado de estar diseñando varias cosas a la vez, pues varios me piden ayuda o que les diseñe algo, por ejemplo ahora estoy siguiendo solo 2 diseños, pero hay veces que son más de 4 más reparaciones de aparatos.

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola a todos , actualmente tengo 48 años y quando mui chico (quízaz 1 año de edad) ya ponia en mi boca la ficha del cable de energia electrica del  hierro de pasar ropas de  mi madre (que Dios a tenga en merecido descanso eterno) y el nin si dava cuenta que la otra estremidade del cable estabas enchufado en la toma con  220Vac energizados  (en aquele tienpo los cables de los hierro de pasar ropa eran destacables ) , despues aos 3 años de edad fue tocar en un maldito transformador 220Vac para 110Vac energizado y mal conectado donde  mi mano derecho si quedo plegada en un cortocircuito acidental , tuve que ir lo mas rapido (ligero) que possible a lo hospital de modo desplegar mi mano del maldito transformador curtocircuitado , jajajajajajjajajaja. 
Despues deses acontecimentos sienpre estuve literalmente interesado  a tudo que fuese electrico o electronico. 
Mi padre has hecho un curso de electronica por correspondencia ( por los correos) , logrou  concluir pero no le gusto y despues finalmente  cursou abogacia donde hoy en dia incluso  ya es aposentado. yo afortunadamente tuve aceso a su livros hasta entonses mui bien conservados , donde pude estudiar por conta propria , pero tudo aun valvulados o tubos ,aos 13 años de edad tuve mi premera esperiencia con platicas en la banda ciudadana mas conocida como 11 metros o 27Mhz con quasi todo territorio brasileño y paises viziños cercanos (asi mi gusto por lo español )  despues dese facto nunca mas olvide las telecomunicaciones ,  afortunadamente ya con 17 años  de edad  pude engresar en una escuela especializada  y cursar un tecnico en electronico de nivel medio , eso en inicio  de los años 80 . Sienpre mi gusto en demasia electronica analogica , radiofrequenzia , radioaficción y potenzia , haora hablando en tecnicas digitales , softwares , Pics , microprocesadores , desafortunadamente  soy un verdadero anarfabeto de padre y madre , jjajajajajajajajajajajajjjjajajajjjajajjjajjajjjajajajajajajajajjaa.
Bueno es esa mi estoria a grueso modo.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

